# THIS makes me want to vomit



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Such sorry goings-on......


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking at those sites just makes me so _sad_ and _sick!_ I hate to think of what those poor babies have been through already, and what kind of health problems lie ahead! Some of their sold puppies went for $7,000!?!?! WHHATTTT?? These people are disgusting. I don't understand how these "breeders" sleep at night!!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

kailyn said:


> A wonderful example of where NEVER to get a puppy... so many things wrong! the many breeds! the "we are not an open kennel", the freaking photoshop!!!!!!!!:2in1:
> http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/


Hi Kailyn, I agree with you that the puppy mart business is offensive, and the emphases on extreme qualities that are often detrimental to the dog even more so, but I am puzzled regarding your "photoshop" comment. Particulars ?


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

No problem. it's of my strong opinion That the eyes are enlarged and the muzzle is made to look diminished such as in this example http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/0115.jpg or http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/0427.jpg
Though I know these dogs, with all the selective breeding that these features are often exaggerated, I definitely see photoshop here.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

kailyn said:


> No problem. it's of my strong opinion That the eyes are enlarged and the muzzle is made to look diminished such as in this example http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/0115.jpg or http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/0427.jpg
> Though I know these dogs, with all the selective breeding that these features are often exaggerated, I definitely see photoshop here.


Ok, thanks, though I am not so sure ...(these all could be from the same or similar "shop", I guess) :

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-30FCiq4bgPc/T36_396CbGI/AAAAAAAAArw/SMm3w5HMYqE/s1600/Pomeranian-Dog-2.jpg

http://www.cutedogspictures.com/cute-pomeranian-puppy.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_vZNn66yvAlY/TU6bO3hLsbI/AAAAAAAAAVM/kjlsMRpGw-A/s1600/3.jpg

best pomeranian puppies | Funny Pet Wallpapers - Cute pet, funny pet, puppies, kittens, price, wallpaper [penultimate image]

http://www.expatads.com/adpics/lovely-pomeranian-puppy-for-adoption-4f7b16bcf0ecf2a6eea6.jpg

http://www.asnclassifieds.com/im/images-171/1264642-1.jpg


----------



## momofthree (Apr 9, 2011)

I really don't understand people. Why would anyone buy a dog from a site like this? The prices are beyond crazy, they don't even tell you who the "breeder "is, the dogs are freakishly small and can't be healthy and normal, and they seem to be churning out these dogs as if they are a non-living, factory- made commodity.

Are people really this dumb? :afraid:


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Bleh! Gross... What some people will do at the expense of another creature.


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

nu2poodles said:


> Ok, thanks, though I am not so sure ...(these all could be from the same or similar "shop", I guess) :
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-30FCiq4bgPc/T36_396CbGI/AAAAAAAAArw/SMm3w5HMYqE/s1600/Pomeranian-Dog-2.jpg
> 
> ...


Totally see the similarity. I was speaking with the way poms (etc) looked growing up ( family member bred them) HOWEVER I totally know that in a short period of time ( a few generations) traits such as these can become prevalent. so who knows really. hahaah all I know is it looks un natural. that poor pug's eyes look seconds away from falling out


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

kailyn said:


> ... I totally know that in a short period of time ( a few generations) traits such as these can become prevalent. so who knows really. hahaah all I know is it looks un natural. that poor pug's eyes look seconds away from falling out


Agreed; the puppy looks somewhat more like a kitten than a dog. But it also appears that this is what many people who like these little dogs want. It is unfortunate that animals are frequently the sacrificial victims of human fancy.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey guys they have a facebook! I wonder if they remove negative comments on their terrible breeding programs? We should ask to see pics of parents and health testing.

https://www.facebook.com/RoyalTeacupPuppies


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

kailyn said:


> A wonderful example of where NEVER to get a puppy... so many things wrong! the many breeds! the "we are not an open kennel", the freaking photoshop!!!!!!!!:2in1:
> http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/


Hello fellow redditor, have an upvote.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Those prices are insane! Are there that many stupid people in this world?


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Arcticfox said:


> Hello fellow redditor, have an upvote.


I am discovered! Just saw Tesla and the short hair! soo gorgeous!


----------



## Elfywara (Apr 16, 2012)

Euh....... Did i saw a puppy sell for 12 000$?

http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/coming-soonnnn

Just too crazy...


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Elfywara said:


> Euh....... Did i saw a puppy sell for 12 000$?
> 
> http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/coming-soonnnn
> 
> Just too crazy...


I .... Have no words......


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Arcticfox said:


> Hello fellow redditor, have an upvote.


Also.... The name tesla? How could you NOT be a redditor?


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Holy crap. 1.6oz?!?!!! How on earth does that thing still have enough room for internal organs? Estimated 2lbs fully grown. Wow. I'm hoping that's a typo and they meant 16oz. 1.6oz is less than a quarter cup of water 

@kailyn:  Tesla turned out to be a great name, we've had lots of funny comments "IS it because she's so staticky?" "Is it because her hair is coily?" "Did you name her after Tesla Motors?" Yea, we named our dog after a CAR -_-


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

yes, negative comments on the FB. "Mimi" refers to them as from "envious haters".


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

tortoise said:


> yes, negative comments on the FB. "Mimi" refers to them as from "envious haters".


wow - quickly deleted.


----------



## muchan (Sep 18, 2011)

I owned two maltese and plan to own another one or two in the future for show dog BUT the so-called teacup maltese they offered make me looks 'disgusted'. Honestly, I admit in 'some way' teacup does looks cute however, it never come in my mind that I wanted a teacup for myself. I mean, what's the use of paying that SUM of money to get a 'purse' dog? Dog meant to run free in the backyard/park and teacup dogs was not 'bred' to be like that. Instead, they were bred to became a purse dog where the owner can bring them out and show them off the road! and that is not the purpose of having a dog!

One of my maltese is consider small but not a teacup and I have to admit that when she was a pup, I accidentally 'kicked' her (not in a harsh way thou) cause she follows me everywhere and she such a small pup at that time. This incident makes me thinks of 'no' teacups would be in my family unless I have no choice but to take in some rescues or abandoned teacups.

p/s: their teacup maltese makes me think my dog is way pretty and adorable than their pups! the rounder eyes make the pup looks weird ><


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

kailyn said:


> No problem. it's of my strong opinion That the eyes are enlarged and the muzzle is made to look diminished such as in this example http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/0115.jpg or http://www.royalteacuppuppies.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/0427.jpg
> Though I know these dogs, with all the selective breeding that these features are often exaggerated, I definitely see photoshop here.


For the dogs' sakes, I hope those images ARE photoshopped. They look horribly deformed. Most of the animals on the site look more like bush babies or chinchillas than dogs. It's a very nauseating site, with a video of a saccharine room decked out in pastel colours and fluff with a whiny childish voiceover. The names of the animals they are selling are all prefixed with 'Baby', reminding me of the 'My Little Pony' dolls that were marketed to girls in the 80s. They have a section of the site that sells horrid little beds and dressing up clothes. Everything about their marketing strategy stinks of people trying to sell bling and toys to silly children who won't grow up.


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Hey guys they have a facebook! I wonder if they remove negative comments on their terrible breeding programs? We should ask to see pics of parents and health testing.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RoyalTeacupPuppies


Wow, I wrote a comment and she had it deleted and me blocked from writing within 3 minutes! if only she cared for animals as much as she did for facebook


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't think it is a breeder. It sounds like a broker. Notice her puppies are never born, they "arrive".


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

kailyn said:


> Wow, I wrote a comment and she had it deleted and me blocked from writing within 3 minutes! if only she cared for animals as much as she did for facebook


what did you write?


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

ladybird said:


> what did you write?


just noted the health issues and complete lack of ethics that come with selling/brokering tea cup dogs of this size. I agree she is not a breeder, merely a puppy mill broker. just as bad in my opinion.

This Website was posted on reddit: the front page of the internet (where I saw it) yesterday and it was met there with outrage, as such I suspect her site has been bombarded with negative messages, and she must be on high alert, and posted this gem.

"Attention Everyone! We appreciate our fans and we love our puppies. We do not appreciate the people who have negative things to say. If you do not like teacup puppies or you do not have something nice to say we ask that you don't say anythi...ng at all. I know you can still read my comments, but you are all banned. 

Welcome new visitors if you are here to say negative things about our puppies we ask for you to "LEAVE" our page now!!! It is about time for you to find something better to do with your time! Again, we have reference from our other client who has brought puppy from us, so stop making yourself look like a fool….

Also please beware of people using our pictures to scam other people!!! Please protect yourself from being scammed by contacting us directly when you see any posting with our pictures! 

Email "[email protected]" or call us directly "1-888-294-0046". NO other contact number or emails beside this! 

Feed your mind with thoughts that cause it to be peaceful. To have a mind full of peace merely fill it full of peace. Love you all RTP!"

ew


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I posted "It looks like its eyes are going to pop out!" and on another photo of a different dog "Do you have a health guaratnee for when its eyes fall out?"


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The ONLY thing I posted was 'Post pics of parents!' and I got banned. Looks like they're definitely hiding something.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

She must be having dinner. There's still some probing questions up on her Wall. 

Oh My Dawg!... one of my Friends Likes this page! :afraid: lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> She must be having dinner. There's still some probing questions up on her Wall.
> 
> Oh My Dawg!... one of my Friends Likes this page! :afraid: lol


That's because I've been sharing the webpage, getting the information out there of who NOT to buy from (; unfortunately it won't stop the breeder from breeding, but hopefully it will change the mind of some of the ignorant people about to burn a hole in their pocket just because they're not educated about it.


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

"Mimi Bui, the operator also owns a nail salon in Houston; Mimi Expo Hair & Nail and is an agent of Klam Enterprises LLC which is the operator of Simply Splendid Donuts, LLC as well. Looks like [email protected]/gmail.com also operates a nail salon/spa/TAMP in Costa mesa, CA."

This was posted on reddit (open info because she registers her domain to her home address).

FYI, TAMP= massage parlor. of the non ethical variety. something tells me her ethics are very different from most peoples.:banghead:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of greed to me ^

I can't believe she's encouraging Mother's Day sales, come on, she's working on impulse buying, does she not care where her puppies end up? Disgusting

Look at all the pictures of baby baskets, like they're human babies instead of dogs. All of that is unnecessary.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

The photpgrahs look vaguely like a line of dog and cat note cards that are really extreme in nature and obviously meant to be funny and clever. I'll never look at them the same way again. :afraid:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol someone should say that poodle eyes are suppose to be almond shaped, not round, and that they're doing their photoshop wrong.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

What I can't believe are the posts on there defending her. All of them sing to the tune of "They're so cute, how could anyone not like these puppies?!" Really? When did eyes popping out of their heads become "cute"?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I found a page we can like 

https://www.facebook.com/BanTeacupPuppyTraders


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Lol someone should say that poodle eyes are suppose to be almond shaped, not round, and that they're doing their photoshop wrong.


I would - except I'm already banned, lol. :lol:


----------



## kailyn (Mar 22, 2012)

tortoise said:


> I would - except I'm already banned, lol. :lol:


Lol also banned. Hell, she banned my mom simply for "like"ing the negative comments


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I found a page we can like
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BanTeacupPuppyTraders


Thanks ! Here I learned about _this_ : A National No Kill Day : Nathan J Winograd


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

do you know what those puppies look like? Betty Boop!! (which by the way is UGLY deformed!)


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

wow I'm also banned! All I did was ask her if she had any pictures of the parents and if they were health tested...I wasn't rude or mean about it.

I really wonder if the mom of these small pups make it through the c-section.


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

ladybird said:


> do you know what those puppies look like? Betty Boop!! (which by the way is UGLY deformed!)


Lol! Funny you should compare them to Betty Boop. She was originally drawn as a dog. The earrings were ears. 

From Wikipedia:
Betty Boop made her first appearance on August 9, 1930, in the cartoon Dizzy Dishes;[5] the sixth installment in Fleischer's Talkartoon series. Although Clara Bow is often given as being the model for Boop,[7] she actually began as a caricature of singer Helen Kane.[8] The character was originally created as an anthropomorphic French poodle.

Max Fleischer finalized Betty Boop as a human character in 1932, in the cartoon Any Rags. Her floppy poodle ears became hoop earrings, and her black poodle nose became a girl's button-like nose.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha oh man


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

That website does make me want to vomit! My husband saw the pictures and he said "the puppies will live about a second before they're sucked up into the vacuum cleaner." When are people going to realize that dogs are not toys!! I had a chance to own an "undersized" Havanese, which other people would probably refer to as teacup but I wanted a normal size. The dog was actually 8lbs instead of the usual 12lb, so not a true teacup but people like to use that word to describe anything smaller. The dog wasn't bred purposefully for that size, she was just born small naturally in a litter of average weight dogs. I personally do not want a dog under 10lbs because I find them too small for ME, so it boggles my mind when people pay so much money for a dog the size of a soda can! And poorly bred at that!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I baby-sat a tiny yorkie for a friend over a weekend and I didn't know how fragile she was at the time. She over-ate one day later and was rushed to the vets office. I also didn't know my friend was involved with wanting to breed them. That was a hard lesson to learn.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I was a young girl I thought, the smaller, the better. My first dog was a Maltese, (8lbs). Then a friend brought over her tiny yorkie (4lbs) and I found out that smaller was not better. I did not enjoy holding him nearly as much as my human size baby. I thought holding her dog was more like holding a hamster ... I did not even know about health issues at that time. 

I hate the teacup fad, right along with the doodle fad.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> When I was a young girl I thought, the smaller, the better. My first dog was a Maltese, (8lbs). Then a friend brought over her tiny yorkie (4lbs) and I found out that smaller was not better. I did not enjoy holding him nearly as much as my human size baby. I thought holding her dog was more like holding a hamster ... I did not even know about health issues at that time.
> 
> I hate the teacup fad, right along with the doodle fad.


I don't like grooming the tiny dogs either! I feel like I'm gonna break something!


----------

